# Off topic. Garden hose adapter for a delta model #35710LF bathroom faucet



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Our dog is having hip problems. She used to be able to climb stairs but now can't. She's to heavy for me to carry her up safely. The only walk in shower in our home is up stairs.

I'm having problems finding an adapter for a bathroom faucet to a garden hose to give her a bath outside. The one I bought at HD doesn't fit. The ones at Amazon state that they only fit a faucet with a removable aerator.

The inside dimensions of the opening in the faucet after I removed the aerator is 5/8".

Anyone out there that has solved this problem?

Any help would be appreciated.


















This photo is from under the faucet and is as focused as I could get it at this distance.









This is the one that doesn't fit from HD.









This is the owners manual that came with the faucet.

Any comments will be appreciated even if you can help.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You're trying to hook up a garden hose to a bathroom sink faucet? This is to give the dog a bath?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Is the inside of that faucet threaded?

I bought an assortment of the adapters (Lowes) that fit inside and outside many faucets. Seems that there are standards, albeit 100's of them.
I change my aquarium water from the bathroom faucet so have plenty of experience hunting for faucet to hose adapters 8^)

Bring you aerator along and compare. The hose adapters also come with female faucet ends and the fime threaded adapter kits usually contain M/M.

There are also nylon versions available.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Is the inside of that faucet threaded?
> 
> I bought an assortment of the adapters (Lowes) that fit inside and outside many faucets. Seems that there are standards, albeit 100 s of them.
> I change my aquarium water from the bathroom faucet so have plenty of experience hunting for faucet to hose adapters 8^)
> ...


Thanks Splinter. Great idea. The aerator was so corroded I had to break it apart to get it out. The removal tool wouldn't work. 









I'm going to order a new one from delta since the faucet has a life time warranty.

I'm trying to attach the garden hose to give her a bath out side.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> You re trying to hook up a garden hose to a bathroom sink faucet? This is to give the dog a bath?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes. I forgot to mention that. I just edited it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Find someplace near you that sells waterbeds. They make an adapter that will work with several different standard faucet sizes.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Find someplace near you that sells waterbeds. They make an adapter that will work with several different standard faucet sizes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Do they still sell water beds? But it may work. Thanks I'll try it.

I just went on line and they still sell water beds. I had one in the 1980's.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Female hose connection:
https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Aerator-Connecting-Standard-Diverter/dp/B091KHY2RQ

Variety of styles:
https://www.lowes.com/pl/Adapter--Faucet-parts-repair-Plumbing-parts-repair-Plumbing/4294639577?refinement=4294821450


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I am guessing you don't have a hose bib somewhere outside? Maybe hidden under a deck or something?

I bought a hand held shower kit for my shower to give my dogs baths. It hooks up in place of your shower head, and comes with a 6 foot hose, but you can buy hose extensions for it. That is an option of there is a shower downstairs. It works good because the shower spray is efficient at getting the soap off of dogs with that thick undercoat.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Or is the kitchen sink closer?


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Or is the kitchen sink closer?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes but, it's a pullout type faucet and everyone I tried or looked up said "Not computable with pull out kitchen faucet.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Female hose connection:
> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Aerator-Connecting-Standard-Diverter/dp/B091KHY2RQ
> 
> Variety of styles:
> ...


I looked these up splinter and if you scroll down to the bottom the say they won't work on the hidden aerator and only on sinks with removable aerators.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> I am guessing you don't have a hose bib somewhere outside? Maybe hidden under a deck or something?
> 
> I bought a hand held shower kit for my shower to give my dogs baths. It hooks up in place of your shower head, and comes with a 6 foot hose, but you can buy hose extensions for it. That is an option of there is a shower downstairs. It works good because the shower spray is efficient at getting the soap off of dogs with that thick undercoat.
> 
> - SMP


There is several hose bibs around the the house but I want to give her a warm shower. The downstairs shower is over 60' from my patio door.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah so!

All my faucets have the threaded aerators, each one a different size.

If you plan on doing this regularly and enjoy plumbing (who doesn't!), you could also "T" into the flexible supply line and use a ball valve with a hose end. all tucked into the cabinet.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

I was thinking out buying this.









I saw a video of a lady attaching it to a kitchen faucet similar to mine. It cheep enough to make a mistake..

I could use a hose clamp on it.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Ah so!
> 
> All my faucets have the threaded aerators, each one a different size.
> 
> ...


Yes I love laying halfway in my bathroom vanity working on a way to get hot and cold water to mix at the right temperature. Lol


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like a plan James! If the rubber is flexible enough to slip over the faucet and grab on (and you don't let pressure build up with a pistol type garden sprayer on the other end), should be duck soup 8^)


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Put in a handheld shower and bathe her in the shower. Made for that you know. And no mud.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

If you have a outside spigot try this:

https://www.amazon.com/Wondurdog-Grooming-Connector-Pressure-Control/dp/B07CV3F6DS/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?crid=2535FIIFEPPPF&keywords=shower+attachment+for+water+hose&qid=1655857456&sprefix=shower+attachment+for+wate%2Caps%2C115&sr=8-10

If not try this:









You could also use a pump up garden sprayer or a camp shower with a solar bag


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to read about challenges with your best friend.

After several wimpy aerator adapters failing during aquarium maintenance, I don't recommend running a garden hose through house. Except as a last resort. 
The universal rubber hose adapters are a lot of fun to clean up, when you put too much back pressure on hose end, and they blow off faucet. BTDTGTTS
Outdoor garden house connections are NOT known to leak proof either. If you are going to make an outdoor dog bath/shower, should use standard plumbing fittings, valves, and proper hoses.

If this is entirely for outside use, can buy a Decker Pet washer, or DIY a portable tankless heater, propane tank, 2 wheeled dolly, and some plumbing. Propane powered portable showers serve double duty as camping showers, and are discussed in camping forums if you need more information.

Best Luck.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I know nothing about plumbing…but for a fill-in there are waterless dog shampoos. We've used them in some situations. Not the same as a full bath, but might work until you can get the plumbing side set up. 
Sorry your pup is having hip problems.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Another option is mix the drain from the water heater with an external hose bib. This way you get your routine water heater maintenance out of the way(that most people forget about until its too late, just like the anode)


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Sorry to read about challenges with your best friend.
> 
> After several wimpy aerator adapters failing during aquarium maintenance, I don t recommend running a garden hose through house. Except as a last resort.
> The universal rubber hose adapters are a lot of fun to clean up, when you put too much back pressure on hose end, and they blow off faucet. BTDTGTTS
> ...


Thanks Klutz 
I will not stop the water at the end of the hose only at the faucet.

I had one of those propane water heaters. The pilot kept going out and when I tried to light it a giant flame would explode under it. The first time it did that It burned the hair off my face and half my head. I thought it might be the batteries and even put a new one in it before every use.

I called up the company many times and got a recording and they never called me back.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> I know nothing about plumbing…but for a fill-in there are waterless dog shampoos. We ve used them in some situations. Not the same as a full bath, but might work until you can get the plumbing side set up.
> Sorry your pup is having hip problems.
> 
> - BB1


Thanks Barbara that could work.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> If you have a outside spigot try this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wondurdog-Grooming-Connector-Pressure-Control/dp/B07CV3F6DS/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?crid=2535FIIFEPPPF&keywords=shower+attachment+for+water+hose&qid=1655857456&sprefix=shower+attachment+for+wate%2Caps%2C115&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


Thanks Jcamp. That's a good option.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Another option is mix the drain from the water heater with an external hose bib. This way you get your routine water heater maintenance out of the way(that most people forget about until its too late, just like the anode)
> 
> - SMP


Thanks SMP. I was thinking the same thing. But wouldn't that be very hot?


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Put in a handheld shower and bathe her in the shower. Made for that you know. And no mud.
> 
> - ibewjon


I used to do that. She's to heavy for me to lift her safely over the tub downstairs.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Another option is mix the drain from the water heater with an external hose bib. This way you get your routine water heater maintenance out of the way(that most people forget about until its too late, just like the anode)
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


What i mean is combine them with a y adapter and double female adapters. That way you mix hot and cold just like your inside faucets do.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

I finely got the parts that worked. I gave Bailey a warm shower out side using the adapter with a hose clamp and a Bionic Steel hose. 









I forgot to take a photo of me doing it. Next time.

I know she feels better. She just won't admit it. 8^}










Here's a photo of the 50' steel hose.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yah!! Glad that it worked for you (and Bailey!)


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Well I see you already figured it out, but I just saw this. 
I had a water bed many years ago. And saw that it had been mentioned. But a google search 
of water bed hose adapters gave me this amazon page. 
https://www.amazon.com/waterbed-hose-adapter/s?k=waterbed+hose+adapter

So glad my water bed days are long done. 
I have two very old dogs, two months shy of 16 and 15 years old. 
The things we do for them.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Barbara and John.


----------

